# Help for a H1B visa?



## Rexewel

I have a bachelors degree from Indira Gandhi Open University(BCA) 3 years duration plus 4 years work exp.

Though the course was good but not of an international quality. 

Is it enough to get a successful credential eval for H1b visa and will that eval hold with the USICS people and the US embassy at chennai.

Most of my BCA class mates could not go for further education esp to United States because the US univer isities declined to recognise their degrees as it from an open univ and not regular univ. 

Will there be the same issues for a H1B visa?

I have a consultant with a job offer for me but I need to pay for credential check/H1b petition etc. So i need to be sure that it is not waste of money and time.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy




----------



## Killjoy

So please to send money to the fallowing adrress:


----------



## 263FPD

Rexewel said:


> I have a bachelors degree from Indira Gandhi Open University(BCA) 3 years duration plus 4 years work exp.
> 
> Though the course was good but not of an international quality.
> 
> Is it enough to get a successful credential eval for H1b visa and will that eval hold with the USICS people and the US embassy at chennai.
> 
> Most of my BCA class mates could not go for further education esp to United States because the US univer isities declined to recognise their degrees as it from an open univ and not regular univ.
> 
> Will there be the same issues for a H1B visa?
> 
> I have a consultant with a job offer for me but I need to pay for credential check/H1b petition etc. So i need to be sure that it is not waste of money and time.


So how the fuck did you get in to the US already? Considering you are posting from a static IP in Chicago. And how is this pertinent to anything that may be posted in Academy Information forum?

Should I erase you now, or later?


----------



## Goose

I had H1N1 once; does that count for anything?


----------



## Oscar8

If you had H1N1 and or the nasal mist for H1N1 you are automatically qualified for a H1B.


----------



## niteowl1970

This is obviously fake. If this was an actual Indian they would of started off with Hai..... ASL?


----------



## pahapoika

i could say something..........................


----------



## BxDetSgt

Sure, absolutley, go for it. I think you have a great case. You should try to argue the XP173-06 USGL/MSP proficiency criteria which you most certinaley qualify for based on the "open" university. I believe it like and "open" marriage in our country. The more wives you have the easier it is to qualify. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Dan Stark

Rexewel said:


> I have a bachelors degree from Indira Gandhi Open University(BCA) 3 years duration plus 4 years work exp.
> 
> Though the course was good but not of an international quality.
> 
> Is it enough to get a successful credential eval for H1b visa and will that eval hold with the USICS people and the US embassy at chennai.
> 
> Most of my BCA class mates could not go for further education esp to United States because the US univer isities declined to recognise their degrees as it from an open univ and not regular univ.
> 
> Will there be the same issues for a H1B visa?
> 
> I have a consultant with a job offer for me but I need to pay for credential check/H1b petition etc. So i need to be sure that it is not waste of money and time.


Nope. You're good to GO


----------



## grn3charlie

Oh. Hi Helen, haven't heard from you since this last gem

*From: Mrs Helen Talbot. **
4 Old Church Street, 
Chelsea, SW3 5LT, 
London, England. *

*Sir/Madam*

 *Here writes Mrs Helen Talbot, suffering from Cancerous ailment.* 

I was married to Engineer Peter Talbot, an Englishman who is dead. My husband was into private practice all his life before his death. Our life together as husband and wife lasted for three decades without a child. My husband died after a protracted illness. My husband and I made a vow to uplift the down-trodden and the less-privileged individuals as he had passion for persons who cannot help themselves due to physical disability or financial predicament. I can adduce this to the fact that he needed a Child from this relationship, which never came.
When my late husband was alive, he deposited the sum of *10Million GBP* (*Ten Million Great Britain Pounds Sterling*) that were derived from his vast Estates and Investment in capital market with his bank here in UK. Presently, this money is still with the Bank, and recently my Doctor told me that I have limited days to live due to the *LEUKEMIA,* Cancerous problems I am suffering from. Though what bothers me most is the stroke that I have in addition to the cancer. With this hard reality that has befallen my family, I have decided to donate this fund to you and want you to use this gift which comes from my husbands effort to fund the upkeep of widows, widowers, orphans, destitute, the down-trodden, physically challenged children, barren-women and persons who prove to be genuinely handicapped financially. 

It is often said that blessed is the hand that giveth, I took this decision because I do not have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are bourgeois and very wealthy persons, and I do not want my husband's hard earned money to be misused or invested into ill perceived ventures. I do not want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly manner, hence the reason for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that I am going to be with the Almighty God when I eventually pass on. The Almighty will fight my case and I shall hold my peace. I do not need any telephone communication in this regard, due to my critical health condition and because of the presence of my husband's relatives around me, because I do not want them to know about this development, so that our dreams would come to pass. With God all things are possible, and as such you must be a God fearing person due to the nature of this job. 

You are to collect 5% of the total sum and all your expenses during the job would be from the huge sum. As soon as I receive your reply through this my confidential email address:*[email protected],* I will sign a Letter of Authority from Royal Court of Justices that will legally make you my late husband and me Next of Kin, hence empower you as the original beneficiary of the fund and I will equally give you the bank contact where the money was deposited in UK. My happiness is that I lived a life worthy of emulation. Please always be prayerful all through your life. Hope to hear from you very soon and God bless you and members of your family.
*Yours sincerely,*
*Mrs. Helen Talbot*.


----------



## BxDetSgt

I just reponded to her, thanks. Things are looking up.


----------



## grn3charlie

Hey I get a cut as a finders fee.


----------



## niteowl1970

grn3charlie said:


> Oh. Hi Helen, haven't heard from you since this last gem
> 
> *From: Mrs Helen Talbot. **
> 4 Old Church Street,
> Chelsea, SW3 5LT,
> London, England. *
> 
> *Sir/Madam*
> 
> *Here writes Mrs Helen Talbot, suffering from Cancerous ailment.*
> 
> I was married to Engineer Peter Talbot, an Englishman who is dead. My husband was into private practice all his life before his death. Our life together as husband and wife lasted for three decades without a child. My husband died after a protracted illness. My husband and I made a vow to uplift the down-trodden and the less-privileged individuals as he had passion for persons who cannot help themselves due to physical disability or financial predicament. I can adduce this to the fact that he needed a Child from this relationship, which never came.
> When my late husband was alive, he deposited the sum of *10Million GBP* (*Ten Million Great Britain Pounds Sterling*) that were derived from his vast Estates and Investment in capital market with his bank here in UK. Presently, this money is still with the Bank, and recently my Doctor told me that I have limited days to live due to the *LEUKEMIA,* Cancerous problems I am suffering from. Though what bothers me most is the stroke that I have in addition to the cancer. With this hard reality that has befallen my family, I have decided to donate this fund to you and want you to use this gift which comes from my husbands effort to fund the upkeep of widows, widowers, orphans, destitute, the down-trodden, physically challenged children, barren-women and persons who prove to be genuinely handicapped financially.
> 
> It is often said that blessed is the hand that giveth, I took this decision because I do not have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are bourgeois and very wealthy persons, and I do not want my husband's hard earned money to be misused or invested into ill perceived ventures. I do not want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly manner, hence the reason for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going. I know that I am going to be with the Almighty God when I eventually pass on. The Almighty will fight my case and I shall hold my peace. I do not need any telephone communication in this regard, due to my critical health condition and because of the presence of my husband's relatives around me, because I do not want them to know about this development, so that our dreams would come to pass. With God all things are possible, and as such you must be a God fearing person due to the nature of this job.
> 
> You are to collect 5% of the total sum and all your expenses during the job would be from the huge sum. As soon as I receive your reply through this my confidential email address:*[email protected],* I will sign a Letter of Authority from Royal Court of Justices that will legally make you my late husband and me Next of Kin, hence empower you as the original beneficiary of the fund and I will equally give you the bank contact where the money was deposited in UK. My happiness is that I lived a life worthy of emulation. Please always be prayerful all through your life. Hope to hear from you very soon and God bless you and members of your family.
> *Yours sincerely,*
> *Mrs. Helen Talbot*.


Seems legit


----------



## grn3charlie

No risk no reward


----------



## Hush

I have the BEST "cool story bro" meme, but this site would explode. In rainbows. And puke.


----------



## Code 3

263FPD said:


> So how the fuck did you get in to the US already? Considering you are posting from a static IP in Chicago. And how is this pertinent to anything that may be posted in Academy Information forum?
> 
> Should I erase you now, or later?


Lolololol


----------



## Bloodhound

niteowl1970 said:


> Seems legit


----------

